# Tailored car mats for less that £12!



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

www.valuecarmats.com

Got these in the Panda and they're ok, not luxury quality but they are tailor made and fit perfectly.

Anyway, just got an email with 40% off and thought I'd share it as it's cracking deal. I'm happy with mine which I paid full price for but just ordered my dad some for his Grande Punto for £11.94 so can't complain!

Just type IWANTADEAL at the checkout :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

what they like for hoovering though? i need new mats was looking at Vrs ones from Skoda they are £40!! but oh so easy to hoover cant stand cheap carpet where things stick to it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Found hoovering these to be fine, only ever found Ripspeed mats from Halfords awkward for holding on to dirt.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> what they like for hoovering though? i need new mats was looking at Vrs ones from Skoda they are £40!! but oh so easy to hoover *cant stand cheap carpet where things stick to it*.


Sound like the standard Ford ones in my Kuga! :lol: They are meant to be the "premium" version too :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Think it's just the pile in some brands that is prone to it.

I found using the pet hair attachment for the dyson works wonders on the more awkward mats but haven't had to do it with these yet.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Have ordered a couple of sets. My standard ford mats have worn through and as above are a bugger for trapping grit/dirt/hair! These look similar with a polymide loop type thread, but shall see, can always sell them on!


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Just ordered a set thanks alot

Regards
Dene


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, just ordered some for the Kuga. Worth a punt for £12!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks... you just cost me £30 :lol:

Set ordered for my car, the missus' car & my Mum's car... handy timing :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Was just going to order some for Shells Ignis Sport but it is not listed!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Was just going to order some for Shells Ignis Sport but it is not listed!


Try looking for a Suzuki Ignis, not a Shells Ignis :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: You comedian, you!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Try looking for a Suzuki Ignis, not a Shells Ignis :thumb:


FFS just got Dr Pepper on the laptop! :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks. Just ordered a set for our car


----------



## Ade_uk (Oct 12, 2008)

Just ordered a set for my Honda civic, as my original Honda drivers side mat has started to wear through. Worth a go for £11.94


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, ordered some, have been Debating wether or not to buy some on eBay for double the price because my car never came with any, sick of hoovering the carpet now.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Got mine today, seem reasonable for what you pay, even have the holes in them for the clips in the carpet.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dont suppose you could put a pic up of the pile on the mat??


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just been delivered about 10 minutes ago. This is the best I could do with my camera phone:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Got mine today too cant fault them for what they cost :thumb: (not tried them in the car yet the rain is bouncing down at the moment)


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well i tried them in dispite the rain and err 

the oem pegs in the carpet wont engage with the clips on the mats 

and the rear ones dont fit right

I have sent them a friendly email and will see what happens :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> well i tried them in dispite the rain and err
> 
> the oem pegs in the carpet wont engage with the clips on the mats
> 
> ...


Is it a Punto Evo you've got?

Looks like my dad's might not fit either then :wall:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Mine turned up today, only fitted the drivers one as the rest of my Ford ones are like new, so no need to fit the rest. 

The new mat fits very well and the peg holes are in the right place. Pleased with them for the money, just got to see how long they last!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone tried these in a mk.2 Leon, if so do they fit??


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mine fitted like a glove. Astra mk5.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

andy monty said:


> well i tried them in dispite the rain and err
> 
> the oem pegs in the carpet wont engage with the clips on the mats
> 
> ...


SAME HERE!

Ford Focus 2007, front drivers side factory fitted pegs don't align, have emailed them too, will see what they say and report back for anyone else considering ordering.

They are ok for the money otherwise, definitely thinner than the OEM standard ford ones (about half the thickness with a shorter weave/loop) but then they cost less too!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well my dad's just come round and they fit the Grande Punto like a glove, he's really pleased with them. :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Is it a Punto Evo you've got?
> 
> Looks like my dad's might not fit either then :wall:





millns84 said:


> Well my dad's just come round and they fit the Grande Punto like a glove, he's really pleased with them. :thumb:


The Evo has a different rear floor pan shape due to the cup holders in the rear,,





















Ultimate said:


> SAME HERE!
> 
> Ford Focus 2007, front drivers side factory fitted pegs don't align, have emailed them too, will see what they say and report back for anyone else considering ordering.
> 
> They are ok for the money otherwise, definitely thinner than the OEM standard ford ones (about half the thickness with a shorter weave/loop) but then they cost less too!


issue i have is the press stud style male peg in my carpet is smaller than the mats female hole it doesnt touch the sides so to speak,..

mat,,,

















car peg (yes it wants a vac out )


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The fixings you got seem to be different to the one's we got, which were the twist lock type - Worked fine.

Shame about your rear mats - Not sure where they got their sizes from as it's pretty clear that they'd never fit!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

> issue i have is the press stud style male peg in my carpet is smaller than the mats female hole it doesnt touch the sides so to speak,..


lol giggle


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lol giggle


:lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

millns84 said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> The fixings you got seem to be different to the one's we got, which were the twist lock type - Worked fine.
> 
> Shame about your rear mats - Not sure where they got their sizes from as it's pretty clear that they'd never fit!


the male part of the pegs are factory fitted the options were to get them to fit the factory fit pegs or normal


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> the male part of the pegs are factory fitted the options were to get them to fit the factory fit pegs or normal


Ah, I see. Didn't have that option in the Panda or GP.

Hope they sort this out either way, you'd think they would have tested this before really...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well you would.. They are going to have their work cut out on the new 2012 facelift GP.... The Active has the orginal dash and internals where as all the spec;s above come with the evo insides.....


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Brought some on these when I saw te post, well one word Awesome
Came the very next day, fitted my e46 perfectly, credit to the original poster 

Regards
Dene


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My 3 sets turned up today... only fitted my Mum's, Pug 406 & she's pleased as punch - bargain for a tenner :thumb:

Will clean my other cars this weekend & fit them... Saab 93 & '08 mk2.5 Focus.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Just ordered a set for my 206 thanks for the heads up...

I see they come with holes for clips but I'm presuming they do not come with any clips?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

borinous said:


> Just ordered a set for my 206 thanks for the heads up...
> 
> I see they come with holes for clips but I'm presuming they do not come with any clips?


Ours did, I think there's an option if your car has OEM clips to just have the fittings on the mats though. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> My 3 sets turned up today... only fitted my Mum's, Pug 406 & she's pleased as punch - bargain for a tenner :thumb:
> 
> Will clean my other cars this weekend & fit them... Saab 93 & '08 mk2.5 Focus.


Well the Saab ones fit a treat so just my Focus to try next!


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

was looking for some for my fiesta for around £20 so for £11.84 thats a bargain so bought a set


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

got my mats today super fast postage and are great for the price would say defo get a set maybe not as good as oe fit ones but they are 1/3 of the price so cant loss tbh.

cheers for the link and code millns84


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

ST3V3O said:


> got my mats today super fast postage and are great for the price would say defo get a set maybe not as good as oe fit ones but they are 1/3 of the price so cant loss tbh.
> 
> cheers for the link and code millns84


No problem mate :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

ST3V3O said:


> got my mats today super fast postage and are great for the price would say defo get a set maybe not as good as oe fit ones but they are 1/3 of the price so cant loss tbh.
> 
> cheers for the link and code millns84


Likewise got mine the other day, great price, great service and now have a spare set of mats for the winter. Marvelous

Cheers millns84:thumb::wave:


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

Just ordered 2sets 1 for me and 1 for my wife's Corsa. Only had 1 lot of P+P to pay.

Thanks for the heads up and the discount code


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Well worth the money even if they only look any good for a couple of months.

I've ordered a set for my Dad who is selling his Focus. Look very tidy.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dont think you could argue at under £12 for tailored mats!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a set of these mats in my Focus, again perfect fit and ok quality wise, great for £12


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Well after a Month of no contact from them i have launched a paypal dispute.. 

Not had one single reply to any of my emails / contact us page and they never pick the phone up :wall:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

oh surprise surprise they finally contacted me via paypay saying they have had no contact (strange i have 2 confirmation e mails saying that my message has been received) and questioning if i have the car i say i do....










looks like a punto evo to me :wall:

ive turned it over to paypal to sort ive had enough trying to sort it with them....

just to show what they sent in response :



> 12/07/2012 20:04 BST - Seller: HelloI am sorry if you feel we have not been in contact but we can not locate any previous email from youCould you please advise the year of your car and can i check if it is a Punto or Punto Evo


and the responses from my past contacts..... (not counting the endless attempted phone calls i could pull from my mobile)



















and my order details:










as you can see i dont want to kick a fuss up but i would HATE another DW member to be messed about like i have :wall:


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine! Ordered on the 13th July so I suppose they have a few days left. What worries me is that no dispatch email has been sent, although I do have one confirming the order. 

As Andy mentioned, never answer the phone and haven't responded to enquiry emails..... b####r! These are such a good price as well. I don't want to put anyone off from ordering but just wanted to share my experiences. Perhaps they are rushed off their feet with DW member orders....

Will keep the thread updated....


----------



## SqueakyCleanV70 (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers mate just ordered 2 sets for 20 squid HAPPY DAYS


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Second email sent........

Will try and call again tomorrow!! :wall:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Well they never replied to paypals request for more information about the sale so the net result is Paypal awarded me a full refund


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Well they never replied to paypals request for more information about the sale so the net result is Paypal awarded me a full refund


I'm thinking of the same route...... Shame really.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Well at last a bit of closure to the saga

They never did contact or get back in touch with paypal after i went to dispute ending up in me getting this email yesterday :

_Dear Andy Monty,

We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your
favour.

We were able to recover 11.84 GBP, and this amount has been credited to
you. Please allow 5 working days for this adjustment to be posted.

If you are due any additional funds, we will make our best effort to
recover the balance from the seller.

If the seller's account has insufficient funds to complete the refund owed
to you, please be assured that we will take appropriate action against the
seller's account, which may include limitation of the seller's account
privileges._

 Result! yes its was only £12 but im a bit of a stickler for not been ripped off and taking it laying down (that will be me blacklisted by traders on here then :devil: ) :wave:


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great stuff, glad you're getting the refund. Principle of the whole thing!!


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Should I be worried????

It looks like Value Car Mats haven't debited my account for the transaction. I can't recall if I went through PayPal or not. If PayPal was used then I think I'm fine, however if not...... this means that my card details, name and address are somewhere........

Could be nothing, but just got me thinking.......

No reply from second email and STILL nobody picking up the phone.....


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems to be hit and miss. I've ordered a set for the Audi at £11 via Paypal. Will open a dispute if they're not here in a few weeks.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Ordered a set for my Mini @ 2pm on Tuesday and they were delivered at 10am this morning. Cracking service, perfect tailored fit and I almost feel guilty that I paid the company less than £12 delivered. Incredible value for money for decent quality mats. Thanks to the original poster for the discount code:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just ordered a set for a Megane.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

very tempted, but must admit the bad feedback by some of the DW members has put me off.. seems to be a hit and a miss, with very little customer service. Very good price though


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine came today. Can't believe there less than £12!


----------



## swal87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow good deal. Just ordered for wife's
Zafira and my Saab 93. 

Best part is you get all 6 for zafira for same price.


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

digitaluk said:


> very tempted, but must admit the bad feedback by some of the DW members has put me off.. seems to be a hit and a miss, with very little customer service. Very good price though


I've had my problems yes, but it does seem more hit than miss. At this price it's worth a punt, just make payment via PayPal (easier to reclaim if necessary).


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Got mine within two days from ordering. Must say that they are not comparable to the original ones I had in my e39 5 series but for less than 12 quid they look like they will do a very good job for a year or two at least...maybe longer!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Ordered Tuesday, delivered (to NI) today... certainly much better quality than I expected for under £12 :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I got some for my wife's Scenic

They are tailored and reasonable quality, however held in place with some velcro which is stuck to the mat. Velcro moes a lot and as a result the mats move and end up being held in place by the glue on the back of the Velcro tab!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Will-S said:


> I got some for my wife's Scenic
> 
> They are tailored and reasonable quality, however held in place with some velcro which is stuck to the mat. Velcro moes a lot and as a result the mats move and end up being held in place by the glue on the back of the Velcro tab!


Strange, both mine and my dad's came with the peg things that screw into the carpet and clip on to the mats.


----------



## swal87 (Jul 30, 2012)

This code still works just order for my new car.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had mine in the focus for a few weeks now and they're bit half bad


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just ordered


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Wow, just checked out the price for my massive runabout (C8) ... £16:64 delivered with the discount. That's amazingly cheap. Think I'll grab some of them!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Got a set of these mats for our MINI John Cooper Works for the winter

For £11.84 per set delivered for the MINI they are a bargain! :thumb:

Dont get me wrong, they are not the same quality as the OEM MINI interior mats, but for the money the quality, fit and finish is excellent IMO


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> For £11.84 per set delivered for the MINI they are a bargain! :thumb:


Can have a new set every year at that price..


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Given the price, I probably know the answer, but are these a case of "you can have any colour as long as it's black?"

Can't see any option to select otherwise on my phone screen


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't remember seeing any other option, but I wanted black. Put mine in the impreza today, great fit and as said at that price I could have a new set every year.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I ordered a set of these for the A4. Cost just under £12 delivered, look really good quality and fit perfectly. 
Absolute bargain!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

mine should be here by Tuesday according to the latest email they sent me


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got mine 








£11.84 all in
Thanks for the link


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

Just ordered. Worth a shot for £14.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine have arrived just before I left for holiday so not fitted yet, will report back soon.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine arrived yesterday for the wife's car. Have to say I'm quite impressed for the price. Yeah they're not the plush 'Axminster' type but at £11.84 for a set of 4 (delivered) if we replace them once a year it'll be worth it.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re-mats*

Valuemats.com just ordered 2 sets of car mats for my Ford Focus's with discount code £20.81


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just ordered some of these for the Sandero (when it finally gets delivered!).

My dad's still got his, going strong after all this time although he only does around 6-7k a year. :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Just order 3 sets for a Mazda 6, BMW X5 and Ford Focus. All for less than £30 delivered.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

So, a week later they are still showing my order as not being dispatched, no reply to e-mails either.

I'm giving them 48hrs to reply before starting a Paypal claim, sh*t customer service imo.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rundie said:


> So, a week later they are still showing my order as not being dispatched, no reply to e-mails either.
> 
> I'm giving them 48hrs to reply before starting a Paypal claim, sh*t customer service imo.


Mine only got delivered today.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Mine only got delivered today.


When did you order them?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rundie said:


> When did you order them?


29th Jan, got the dispatch email on 3rd Feb though.


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got mine on Tuesday, good comms from the company with dispatch details any I'm pretty impressed with them for the price, really can't go wrong! Thanks for the tip off


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, just ordered a set.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've now sent three e-mails, tried phoning two seperate numbers today on five occasions during the day with no answer, left a message on one, no reply.

Bunch of cowboys, couldn't be bothered to wait any longer as they've had more than enough chance to reply, now raised a Paypal dispute.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Mats*

Mine arrived today two sets for my two ford focus's great value


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Rundie said:


> I've now sent three e-mails, tried phoning two seperate numbers today on five occasions during the day with no answer, left a message on one, no reply.
> 
> Bunch of cowboys, couldn't be bothered to wait any longer as they've had more than enough chance to reply, now raised a Paypal dispute.


Mine took well over a week however I did get instant replies to emails.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Mine took well over a week however I did get instant replies to emails.


No answer to any e-mails, don't answer the phone. I know they are cheap but I've ordered three sets with no sign of them being sent.
Looking on the net earlier today there seems to be plenty in the same boat, some shocking feedback and very 'hit and miss' with a poor attitude to customers when it goes wrong. 
Wish I had seen that feedback before I ordered.

Glad I paid via Paypal now, I'll get my cash back and put it towards some decent ones


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Within 24hrs of a Paypal claim being raised I get not one but two e-mails from them !
Sorry etc. and the goods will be sent out Monday for Tuesday delivery. 
Shocking that they only react to this and never answered any prior e-mails or phone calls.
Anyway, I'll give them until mid week and if they still play up I'll just go for a full refund via Paypal.
Wouldn't bother using them again, as I said earlier they're a bunch of cowboys.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

ordered 2 sets on thursday 30th jan and they arrived thursday 6th feb. 1 week in total brilliant service imo as everyone on the internet seems to have ordered a set.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

carl123uk said:


> ordered 2 sets on thursday 30th jan and they arrived thursday 6th feb. 1 week in total brilliant service imo as everyone on the internet seems to have ordered a set.


Well done, I wouldn't be bothered if mine took a month to arrive but it's the p*ss poor customer service that gets me


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Never had an issue with mine other than slow delivery but given half the world ordered them it was to be expected. That said I did get emails saying they were sorry but due to heavy demand yada yada


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

danwel said:


> Never had an issue with mine other than slow delivery but given half the world ordered them it was to be expected. That said I did get emails saying they were sorry but due to heavy demand yada yada


I never had any return contact until I filed a Paypal claim, not the way to run any business imo.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Rundie said:


> I never had any return contact until I filed a Paypal claim, not the way to run any business imo.


Agree it's no way to run a business at all. Maybe they are hit and miss or you slipped though the net but shouldn't take a paypal claim to get a response


----------

